# Confused about WiFi router to buy



## ravi.xolve (Nov 20, 2011)

I am planning to get broadband ADSL connection. However I am confused about the hardware to purchase for it. I want to go for a separate WiFi router and ADSL modem so that the WiFi router can then be used separately with other kinds of connections as well.

This cheap and good model DLink DIR-524 (Buy D-Link Wireless N 150 Router (DIR-524) at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews) says its N type router but there is no page for it on D-Link's website. Moreover there is an older DI-524 model which is G type roter. Is the info on the website correct?

Supposedly if I buy the ADSL model and Wifi router in one like this one: D-Link Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router which costs Rs. 2100 in local market.

Will I be able to use one of the LAN ports as WAN ports if I change my Internet connection?

What would you guys advice?

P.S. also any feedback on the Binatone DT 845W model provided by Airtel at cheaper rate. Is it good and reliable enough, does it support WPA2 encryption?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 20, 2011)

well i bought Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router: Router for Rs 1400 a couple of months back,it does pretty good job for home usage


----------



## ravi.xolve (Nov 20, 2011)

Now I remember one thing. The ADSL model itself is a router. How does one connect ADSL router to Wi-Fi router?


----------



## prabhu.wali (Nov 20, 2011)

is it a modem cum router?


----------



## pinkyponku (Nov 20, 2011)

If you are planning to get new broadband than check with ISPs..they provide router with small initial charge with no monthly rental with some plans..
e.g. .MTNL.. they charge 600 for wireless with no monthly rent, if you get unlimited plan
hope it helps and I'm not going off topic..


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 21, 2011)

For ADSL connections u have two options either get modem+router i.e one of these
Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router With Modem: Router
Flipkart: Asus DSL-N10: Router
this is out of stock here but u can get it locally

Or get the modem from isp bsnl one costs 800 and get a router
Flipkart: Asus RT-N10 LX: Router

in any case avoid the BSNL typeII modem


----------



## ravi.xolve (Nov 21, 2011)

@mithun_mrg what is a type 2 modem. I am planning for Airtel connection, what wired modem do they give?

This modem Flipkart: Asus DSL-N10: Router is really cheaper than Dlink one. Any reviews about it?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 21, 2011)

Type 2 modem is adsl modem +router all in one i was referring to the bsnl i don't know what airtel provides maybe other users who have airtel can help u


----------



## ravi.xolve (Nov 21, 2011)

AFAIK airtel only provides type two modem


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 21, 2011)

^^which brand/oem & how much they will charge
sorry just overlooked the 1st post last line

i would suggest avoid that & get the asus one

even thier site hasen't listed that only DT815 is listed


----------



## bugsome (Nov 22, 2011)

What is your opition about Linksys WRT120N Wireless-N Router


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 22, 2011)

linksys/cisco products r very good but u have to get a seperate modem with this


----------



## bugsome (Nov 22, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> linksys/cisco products r very good but u have to get a seperate modem with this



Yes,but i already have a bsnl type 1 modem.I was looking for an upgrade to modem with wireless facility but bsnl said no stocks are there.So if i have a normal modem will the specified router work good ?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 22, 2011)

avoid the bsnl one take the linksys will work with the typeI modem u have


----------



## chandrudme (Nov 22, 2011)

avoid getting modem from ISP... there support is poor..


----------

